

Brain Aneurysm Treatment by Coil Embolization - mhb
http://www.brainaneurysm.com/aneurysm-treatment.html

======
mhb
A friend of mine recently had this procedure. It's amazing to me that anyone
would come up with the idea of a procedure like this and it's even more
amazing that it routinely works.

